# After Effects -ist das möglich? Ipad Bildschirm animation



## Render79 (6. Juli 2011)

...klar alles ist möglich!
Hallo, besser wäre wahrscheinlich-WIE?
bin Neueinsteiger was AE angeht-arbeite hauptsächlich mit Cinema 4D.-Also ich bekomme Filmmaterial geliefert (siehe Storyboard-Anhang) in dem ein Typ ein Ipad hält. In die BildschirmFläche soll ich dann eine 3D Animation integrieren ( rosa eingerahmt-wird nachbearbeitet). Wie geht sowas.-Und müssen wir beim realen drehen des Filmaterials schon irgendetwas beachten?-Wie integriere die Animation in die Fläche das sie bei Bewegung des Typen und seiner Hände perspektivisch korrekt mitläuft...etc. Habe noch so viele Fragen -aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir erstmal die Richtung weisen?! Vielen Dank. Render79


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Die Fläche sollte gut zu stanzen sein, insbesondere, wenn Hand bzw. Finger in die Fläche reinfassen.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass z.B. ein kräftiges Grün für eine Chroma Key Stanze sich dann auch auf den Fingern unangenehm wiederfinden würde. Schwarz könnte wegen der Reflektionen auf dem Dosplay ebenfalls schwierig sein. Ich würde es mit weiß versuchen. Wird vermutlich am einfachsten zu maskieren sein.

Das Platzieren eines Videos im Display ist recht simpel, wenn man das mit After Effects mitgelieferte Mocha (Planar Tracking) verwendet. Wenn die Ecken des Displays nicht kontrastreich genug sind für den Tracker, dann eben irgendein Bild aufs Display, auf dem erkennbare Trackerpunkte in den Ecken sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Render79 (6. Juli 2011)

Ok, das sind schonmal wichtige Tipps. Also verstehe das soas beim realen Dreh ein weißes Blatt Papier über den Ipad Display geklebt wird.-Dieses dient dann später für mich als Maske –wo ich dann meine Animation reinlege.-Wichtig!= auf den Ecken müssen Tracking Pkte.angebracht werden. ( Wie sehen diese aus?) Damit die intergrierte Animation sich genau anpasst.  stimmt? Für weitere Tipps wäre sehr dankbar. Gruß R79


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wenn du einfach ein weißes Blatt Papier nutzt, dann könntest du Probleme mit Schatten kriegen, die sich nur schwer stanzen lassen. Deshalb dachte ich eher an ein weiß leuchtendes Display (Taschenlampen-App?). Muss man natürlich mal ausprobieren, z.B. wie stark dann die Hand vom Display beleuchtet wird und ob das dann noch gut aussieht.

Die Trackerpunkte sind evtl. gar nicht nötig. Aber sie könnten dem Tracker evtl. helfen.
Mocha ist ein Planar Tracker, der sich nicht an einzelnen Trackerpunkten orientiert, sondern an Flächen. Allerdings kann es in schwierigen Situationen sein, dass Orientierungspunkte in Form von z.B. kleinen Punkten innerhalb der zu trackenden Fläche dem Planar Tracker helfen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... probier es einfach aus und schon wächst dein Erfahrungsschatz immens. 
Bevor ich dir hier eine Einführung in Mocha gebe, schaust du dich vielleicht einfach mal beim Hersteller Imagineer Systems die Einsteiger-Videotutorials an.

http://www.imagineersystems.com/videos?tagFilter=%learnmocha&sortBy=Newest

Falls es danach noch Probleme geben sollte, sind deine Fragen hier natürlich willkommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Render79 (7. Juli 2011)

Ok,vielen Dank. Werde mich jetzt mal an das ganze heran tasten. Die eine oder andere Frage kommt dann bestimmt noch auf. Der Link ist super. THX
Gruß R79


----------

